# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο Λαμπάτο] Ραδιόφωνο Columbia model C.G. 315 A με καμένη βαττική αντίσταση

## ge5665

Καλησπέρα σας,
Διαθέτω ένα ραδιόφωνο Columbia του 1951 το οποίο δεν ανάβει καθόλου και όταν συνδέεται στην πρίζα δε γίνεται απολύτως τίποτα. Εξετάζοντας την πράσινη βαττική αντίσταση στο πάνω μέρος του σασί βρήκα ότι είναι καμένη. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω βρει μέχρι τώρα σχηματικό για αυτό το ραδιόφωνο οπότε δεν ξέρω πόσα Ohm θα ήταν κανονικά αυτή η αντίσταση. Η πρώτη λύση είναι να βρω κάποιον μετασχηματιστή από 220 volt σε 110 και με αυτόν να αντικαταστήσω την καμένη αντίσταση, η δεύτερη είναι να πειραματιστώ με αντιστάσεις και να βρω την κατάλληλη και η τρίτη λύση, την οποία θέλω να αποφύγω, είναι να κάνω το ραδιόφωνο να λειτουργεί με 110 volt και εξωτερικό μετασχηματιστή. Εσείς τί θα μου προτείνατε; Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πόσα Ohm θα μπορούσε να είναι περίπου η καμένη βαττική αντίσταση;
IMG_20200417_170543.jpgIMG_20200417_173359.jpgIMG_20200417_170812.jpgIMG_20200417_170832.jpgIMG_20200417_170838.jpgIMG_20200417_170802.jpg

----------


## ge5665

Τελικά αγόρασα μία αντίσταση 300 Ohm 200watt, άλλαξα τους παλιούς πυκνωτές και κατάφερα να το κάνω να λειτουργήσει ξανά, αλλά τώρα το πρόβλημα είναι πως η αντίσταση ζεσταίνεται αρκετά και σκέφτηκα πως δε θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να την τοποθετήσω μέσα στο ραδιόφωνο. Τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω για να λύσω αυτό το πρόβλημα;

----------


## manolo

Αν καθαρίσεις καλά το σώμα της και ίσως με έναν μεγεθυντικό φακό μπορεί να διαβάσεις την τιμή της και το wattage πάνω της γιατί κάποιες antigue αντιστάσεις το έγραφαν πάνω στο σώμα της αντίστασης. Παρ' όλα αυτά το wattage που επέλεξες είναι υπερβολικά μεγάλο!

----------

ge5665 (27-05-20)

----------


## ge5665

Δυστυχώς η τιμή στην παλιά καμένη αντίσταση πρέπει με τα χρόνια και τις μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες, κατά τη διάρκεια της λειτουργίας του ραδιοφώνου, να σβήστηκε, αλλά κατάφερα να υπολογίσω πόσα Ohm πρέπει να ήταν από σχηματικά άλλων ραδιοφώνων με παρόμοιο κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας, με τον νόμο του Ohm και με κάποια calculators. Έτσι κατέληξα στα 300 Ohm. Σχετικά με το wattage, το ήξερα ότι ήταν αρκετά μεγάλο, απλά επειδή δε γνώριζα τίποτα για την παλιά αντίσταση και επειδή σε αυτά τα ραδιόφωνα που δεν είχαν μετασχηματιστή, η αντίσταση αυτή συνδεόταν απευθείας στο δίκτυο προκειμένου να κατεβάζει την τάση από τα 220 volt στα 110 volt, θεώρησα ότι για μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια θα ήταν καλύτερο να χρησιμοποιήσω μία αντίσταση με μεγαλύτερο wattage. Η καινούργια αντίσταση όμως ζεσταίνεται αρκετά όταν το ραδιόφωνο λειτουργεί και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο σωστό θα ήταν να την τοποθετήσω μέσα στο ραδιόφωνο χωρίς επιπλέον ψύκτρα τουλάχιστον. Η καινούργια αντίσταση είναι σαν αυτή της  εικόνας.
resistor.jpg

----------


## nyannaco

Μόνο με μετασχηματιστή θα κάνεις σωστή δουλειά. Αυτή η παπαριά με την αντίσταση σε σειρά ήταν παπαριά εξ αρχής! Αν δηλαδή το ραδιόφωνο θέλει, λέω τώρα, 20W σε λειτουργία (κυρίως για τα νήματα των λυχνιών), πετάς άλλα τόσα στην αντίσταση. Απλά οι Αμερικανοί σχεδιαστέςτο έκαναν λόγω κόστους και αδιαφορίας για τους εκτός Αμερικής καταναλωτές.

----------

ge5665 (27-05-20)

----------


## ge5665

Η αλήθεια είναι πως όντως αυτό με την αντίσταση είναι απλά μία αθλιότητα και λόγω του ότι ζεσταίνεται πολύ αλλά και επειδή υπάρχει διαρκώς ο κίνδυνος ηλεκτροπληξίας, αφού σε περίπτωση που συνδεθεί λάθος στην πρίζα το ραδιόφωνο, η φάση εμφανίζεται στο σασί. Απλά πίστεψα ότι θα μπορούσα  να αντικαταστήσω αυτή την αντίσταση και να το κάνω να δουλέψει ξανά, αλλά τελικά μάλλον από αύριο θα αρχίσω την αναζήτηση για μετασχηματιστή από 220 volt ή 110 volt σε 110 volt.

----------

